# Brr...winter is here and it came in like a lion! Post your winter 2014-2015 pics



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have fun with that! :laugh: We were supposed to get some of that snow here, up to ten inches they were predicting. The storm was headed right for us, but then started moving away about the same time it was supposed to start snowing...we ended up not getting anything. That's okay, I'd rather wait! Love the pictures though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SNOW!?? Already? It looks sooo cold there! Love the sheep with snow on their faces.  We don't have any snow yet but we do have ice. There was also a TERRIBLE wind storm a couple days ago. We were out of power for 19 hours! There were power lines down everywhere. 

Here's what our pasture looks like today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No snow here yet, just rain, and since it's been raining, the pasture greened back up


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not too much snow here, but it was -12 last night brrrrr....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Victoria and Little Bits, you're lucky. We have 18" of snow and the temp is supposed to be a whopping 4 degrees tonight + wind chill. Even colder tomorrow! :/ You should see our electric meter spinning with all the heat lamps we have going!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok please, keep that white stuff, I don't want it until Christmas lol. With that said.... it did turn very cold here for mid November - it feels like January! We haven't had any snow, we've had some flurries. They are saying we will get some accumulating snow Sunday night/Monday morning, but kinda one of those things 'I'll believe it when I see it.' We typically don't get snow until after Thanksgiving. We did have a light dusting Halloween night, which is very early for us.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BCG said:


> Victoria and Little Bits, you're lucky. We have 18" of snow and the temp is supposed to be a whopping 4 degrees tonight + wind chill. Even colder tomorrow! :/ You should see our electric meter spinning with all the heat lamps we have going!


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: I was thinking these temps in the low 20's were bad!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

We were at -17 the other night. Snowing again now. We have only been above freezing once since Monday. The three younger girl goats are bedding down under their hay feeder, while Bree insists on sleeping on bedded down straw. I think the three are warmer actually, since they are crammed against each other. They are all prissy and won't go out in that white stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes....Brrrrrrrr....we are cold ( for texas) but not that cold....today we 44 and should warm up to 57 if we are lucky lol..goats are all puffed up..but no snow :clap:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

-15 at sunrise this morning. Bbbbrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah...you guys can keep your snow and cold... We have a high of 71 tomorrow, but cloudy. So far lows are only low-40's. We were actually considering doing one last cutting of the alfalfa at the end of the month, but the sheep ate half the field down to the dirt.

Winter temps usually don't go too far below 15 or 20 overnight later in the season.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

we were at 18 degrees and my girls think its Antarctica out here. They don't want anything to do with the snow and we only have about a inch! they stay in the barn! I should show them your pics and call them cupcakes!! lol


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

It's all of 7 degrees here! A foot of snow on the ground. The goats like to eat it and rub their faces in it lol! The pygmy's are totally poofed out already


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that looks cold.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful day, but man it's cold! Warmed up to 3 degrees with the sun.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Makes me feel like putting up Christmas decorations! The tree usually goes in front of the windows!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh man, I bet your house gets really chilly this time if year with all those windows! Beautiful house though!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

BCG said:


> Makes me feel like putting up Christmas decorations! The tree usually goes in front of the windows!


Your house! I want it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful view Wendi!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.  It does get a little chilly at times, but the sun warms it up nicely. And we have sunshine about 90% of the time.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wendi, you have a beautiful view, too! 
In the winter time, we get about 10% sunshine! (maybe 20%- but not much more!).


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Darn. I'd go crazy without sunshine! I lived in Eugene Oregon during college and the winters depressed me. I NEED sunshine! Lol


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

*Brr...winter is here and it came in like a lion! Post your winter 2014-2015...*

No fair!!! No fair at ALL. I just got done feeding and checked the temperature when I was out there. -4 degrees....... -4!!! And the wind is roaring threw here. (Broke our French doors) but..... I have no snow in VA. No fair. If it is going to be this dang on cold I want snow. BCG- I'm coming to live with you......

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is our big snow storm that blew in last night lol...pretty pathetic lol...but man it is cold!!!...we had sun shine today and the goats were happy happy...all fluffed up!!..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Coldest it's been here is 35° at the coldest time of night. It is actually starting to look like spring here :lol: All the pastures are greening up!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha! Samantha, your more than welcome to come play in the snow and help do chores! I actually had to shovel paths for the goats to get to the feeders and water tank. And trust me, they don't veer from the paths. Haha, they're not very tough. 

Little Bits, we are supposed to warm up to the high of 36 by Wednesday. It should feel like a heat wave! Don't think we'll be seeing the grass growing until spring though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The coldest it got last year was a week solid of 15°, and of course we had 2 foals born that week. Poor things froze their butts off! :lol:
I bet! 36 is going to be hot compared to right now! Our day temps are still about 60°, but it'll start freezing soon.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The coldest it got last year was a week solid of 15°, and of course we had 2 foals born that week. Poor things froze their butts off! :lol:
> I bet! 36 is going to be hot compared to right now! Our day temps are still about 60°, but it'll start freezing soon.


The coldest it got last year for us was -25!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well my yard is covered in a couple inches of slush.....:eyeroll:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it's warmer this morning. 9 degrees and the freezing fog just lifted, leaving the trees covered with beautiful crystals.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

If you get surprise visits for random people it will be everyone from the goats lot!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Come on over!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

BCG said:


> Haha! Come on over!


Your scenery is so beautiful! Weres you say you lived? Oregon? Iv been to wyoming and Montana for vacation. The west side of the country is great! From what is seen anyways lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is great to see your photos! I love looking at far away scenery. Around here it is all trees, sometimes 
it gets confining! (and lots of snow, right now).


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We set a new record low for this date...10 degrees...it's Kentucky for Pete's sake, it's not supposed to be this cold in Kentucky in November. :shock:

The critters aren't pleased either, everybody's all poofed up and standing around in the sun.








Except for the puppy. It's her first snow and she's having a ball...and a pumpkin!! :grin:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> We set a new record low for this date...10 degrees...it's Kentucky for Pete's sake, it's not supposed to be this cold in Kentucky in November. :shock:
> 
> The critters aren't pleased either, everybody's all poofed up and standing around in the sun.
> View attachment 82234
> ...


You have a lot more snow than I do. And I'm in Michigan!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

DappledBoers said:


> Your scenery is so beautiful! Weres you say you lived? Oregon? Iv been to wyoming and Montana for vacation. The west side of the country is great! From what is seen anyways lol


Yes, central Oregon. I love it here. Wide open spaces surrounded by mountains and pine forests.



Goats Rock said:


> It is great to see your photos! I love looking at far away scenery. Around here it is all trees, sometimes
> it gets confining! (and lots of snow, right now).


We used to live in the foothills of the cascade mountains about 75 miles southwest of where we are now. It was all pine trees with no views. I loved it in the summer because it was like camping. Haha, the river was in walking distance and sounds of children playing in the forest echo through the trees. It was very peaceful. The winner was beautiful with the snow, but I did miss the openness of the valley farm land. And like you, felt confined at times.

The trees have their advantages though. We get the most horrible winds in the spring and fall.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally got our first snow last night!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I LOVE your goats Victoria!  They're so nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, thanks Lindsey.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pics from this morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's what the tree in the right of that last pic looked like a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm you all can keep that!! Lol it looks pretty from my nice warm area. I may complain about the drought here but this is my view today 







I'm in a tank top chasing kids around for pictures 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL... that's real sweet of your Jessica, sharing your sunny/warm temp/view and all. I'm not that jealous just yet though. But pretty soon I'll be posting pictures all excited saying "LOOK! The snow is melting!!!".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol well your pics make me think about wanting snow but then I remember not being able to feel my fingers and toes so I'll just look from a far. It usually snows once a year here and usually lasts a day, the poor goats are so confused by it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very pretty and what a gorgeous view. Living on a hill like that must help keep the mud to a minimum.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's nice but also a pain. The top of the hill is only so big so I can only have so many shelters right there and I picked that spot for the goats because that hill grows very little grass and I didn't want to take away from the cows but I realized it only grows little grass because it's solid rock a few inches under the dirt lol but I will not complain because I love it here  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy winter!!!! ITS COLD!!!! LOL


















































Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Seriously Jessica...... 

A tank top ?? I was wearing two pair of long johns and blue jeans and then three shirts and a jacket..... It's been bitter cold with the winds here. :-( screw wearing a tank top....


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

